# Pirate band refit



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

This year I'm refitting my pirate band with new 3-axis skulls. I
finished the first one, 5 left to go.

Here's the video...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

LMFAO! Love the choice of songs, I always got a kick out of those commercials. 

The updated skull is awesome. Nice big fuzzy eyebrows.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I love it!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks! It seems appropriate, since he's going to be playing a guitar in a pirate pub


Terrormaster said:


> LMFAO! Love the choice of songs, I always got a kick out of those commercials.
> 
> The updated skull is awesome. Nice big fuzzy eyebrows.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

HAHAHAHA! Oh damn that's great! Love the eyebrow movement, gives him great expression, and the name, Capt, Ahole....that's the best! Good job.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

VERY nice - which 3 axis kit did you use?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice!
You get The Chicken Seal of Approval, and a standing ovation


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

It's a GYS kit.



fritz42_male said:


> VERY nice - which 3 axis kit did you use?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I'm jealous. I want one (or 3) but they will probably have to wait till next year. I have an SSC32 clone ready to drive one.

Thanks


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Chicken!



Mr_Chicken said:


> Very nice!
> You get The Chicken Seal of Approval, and a standing ovation


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I have six more kits to put together. With 8 servos per skull, I'll have to use 2 SSC32s.



fritz42_male said:


> I'm jealous. I want one (or 3) but they will probably have to wait till next year. I have an SSC32 clone ready to drive one.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

This is the first time that I looked up a 3-axis skull (or any skull, for that matter) in a catalog. Do people really pay several hundred dollars for those, or is that just wishful thinking on the part of the sellers?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Some do. Others build their own. Still others buy the stem and plate and use their own servos and linkages. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Waaay funny! Nice work on the movement too.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

That is a hilarious choice of song, Great job especially the eyebrows!! LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow too funy! I love it. how are the 8 servos being used I count 3 for the skull movement 2 for the eyes, 2 for the eyebrows and one for the mouth. Is that correct?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Way cool! Great job - way to raise the bar!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes, that's right. I'm going to use the 8 wires in a Cat5e cable to carry the signals and a large guage cable for the power.



hpropman said:


> Wow too funy! I love it. how are the 8 servos being used I count 3 for the skull movement 2 for the eyes, 2 for the eyebrows and one for the mouth. Is that correct?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

hedg12 said:


> Way cool! Great job - way to raise the bar!


Thanks hedg12


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Well tonight is a great night to be online! I just viewed Victoria's ghosteps by Hlmn and now watched your video. I along with everyone else must have watched that commercial a million times and laugh a bunch at them, but never so hard as when I watched Capt. Ahole do his shtick!!! Love the Groucho eyebrows too. Nearly fell on the floor when I noticed them. Now that takes him to a whole new level of 3-axis. Kudos, kudos Evil Bob. You even got my hubby smiling and almost laughing outloud (you'd have to read my comments under Victoria's ghosteps to get this comment).


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW love the jingle mentioning the hacker comment too! How fitting Evil Bob.


----------



## markk96 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow I really love those, and the song is great.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Spookie, Mark! I've set up an assembly line for the remaining six skulls I have to make.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Spookie said:


> ... You even got my hubby smiling and almost laughing outloud (you'd have to read my comments under Victoria's ghosteps to get this comment).


You can be a techie AND have fun!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

it reminds me of that guy (Jeff Dunham??) who does the dead terrorist dummy..LOL.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

That's where the eyebrows came from! 
"Silence! I Keel you!"


----------

